

Ask HN: Best registrar/service for backorders - manojlds

A domain held by someone else is expiring soon (within a week.)<p>I need to backorder and obtain this domain reliably. What are my options? What registrars&#x2F;services have you tried and found to be highly successful in this regard?<p>Any other suggestions?<p>Thanks
======
rafaelm
Always use multiple dropcathers, you don't want to place an order with
Snapnames only and have Namejet catch the domain:

Snapnames, Namejet, Pool.com, Pheenix and Dropcatch.com

Place your backorder with those and you'll be sure to at least get in on the
auction, if other people are interested in the same domain. You'll only pay if
the service catches the domain.

------
tomcam
I have use snapnames many times. You may consider it expensive ($70/pop) but
it's so reliable that it's well worth the peace of mind for me.

